# Car Detailed Yesterday



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

Had my car detailed yesterday by Clean Wheels and have to say he did a cracking job.

Here is a list of what he did 


Wheels deep cleaned with non-acidic wheel cleaner
Snowfoam
Pre Wash to remove surface dirt and grime
Paintwork washed using our usual safe wash methods
Tar removed 
Clay bodywork to remove further bonded contaminants Rinse to remove any residue from wash stages then dried Single stage enhancement machine polish
Paint cleansed pre wax
Sealant applied to seal in polished finish
SWISSVAX SHIELD applied to provide ultimate protection from the elements.
Wheels sealed with wheel sealant
Tyres and arches dressed
Windows treated with gTechniq rain repellent

Price was really reasonable too 

Here are some pics


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

lovely job! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

David-R said:


> lovely job! :thumbsup:


When we checked the paint you had done a cracking job on it needed very very little work, I ended up just needed an enhancement and no correction it was that good  Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Hats off to you sir, that is one sexy ass motor 

Now just cant wait to get my white beauty back.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

deankenny said:


> Hats off to you sir, that is one sexy ass motor
> 
> Now just cant wait to get my white beauty back.


Did they give you an ETA? White was definitely the right choice


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> When we checked the paint you had done a cracking job on it needed very very little work, I ended up just needed an enhancement and no correction it was that good  Cheers :thumbsup:


Good news! Mind you, I did spend more time detailing it than driving it :chuckle:. Looking great mate


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Did they give you an ETA? White was definitely the right choice


They have said by the end of the week, he doesnt want to just send it back willy nilly, he wants the work done and mapping to be perfect before he sends it on back, which is good of course  but the wait is tormenting lol


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Ant,

looking good.

Take a good look, you'll never keep it looking that clean for long!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

I have washed her 3 times since I had it that is way more than I have washed any car


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

Very nice mate!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks bud, I have to be honest I feel I have managed to pick up a cracking example


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

She's a goodun


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I have washed her 3 times since I had it that is way more than I have washed any car


That would be a record


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

It would


----------



## GTR GRRRRRR (Nov 15, 2013)

very very nice!


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks


----------

